# Isle of Man wild camping spots



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any wild camping spots around the Isle of Man?


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

We will be arriving in Douglas this afternoon, so could really do with some recommendations.
THANKS


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

I don,t no weather this is any help or not but i was there in June for the TT and went to Laxey for the day its a cracking little place on the seafront about 10 miles north of douglas. If you drive down to the front i think you could get away with parking there next to the harbour, there,s a pub and some toilets there,
let me no how you get on i,am thinking of a trip there myself
Cheers Lee


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,

Found this on by using Google. Hope it helps.

http://rutgerbooy.nl/Wildcamping_page_2.htm


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Now that I've written my blog and entered some manx sites in the MHF dtabase you may find it useful if not too late. >this links to the campsites in the database and mentions the sites<


----------

